# www/apache22 'threads' support



## ronjns (Apr 28, 2013)

I'd like to install Django which requires mod_wsgi which requires Apache with 'threads' support. The 9-RELEASE server already has apache-2.2.22_5 installed from ports without threads support enabled.

So the plan is to upgrade to apache-2.2.24 from ports with threads support but how do I do that? `make config` doesn't show the option (in contrasts to suggestions from most articles on the Internet)

Other suggestion is to put 
	
	



```
WITHOUT_THREADS=false
```
 in /etc/make.conf but it's a no-no according to this link: http://www.freshports.org/www/apache22/:


> 2012-09-02
> Affects: users of www/apache22, www/apache22-event-mpm, www/apache22-itk-mpm, www/apache22-peruser-mpm, www/apache22-worker-mpm
> Author: ohauer@FreeBSD.org
> Reason:
> ...



What to do? Help appreciated.


----------



## Wiedmann (Apr 29, 2013)

ronjns said:
			
		

> I'd like to install Django which requires mod_wsgi *which requires* Apache with 'threads' support.


Only if you want use mod_wsgi in daemon mode.

BTW:
Not Apache, but the Apache runtime library must be compiled with support for threading.



			
				ronjns said:
			
		

> ```
> Additional:
> - APR only specific options like THREADS, MYSQL, PGSQL, SQLITE,
> BDB and IPV6 where removed
> ```




```
cd /usr/ports/devel/apr1 && make config
```
(BTW: --enable-threads should be the default)


----------



## ronjns (Apr 30, 2013)

Wiedmann said:
			
		

> Only if you want use mod_wsgi in daemon mode.
> 
> BTW:
> Not Apache, but the Apache runtime library must be compiled with support for threading.
> ...



You're an angel, many thanks!


----------

